# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Another ebay production site

## Andrew Thornton

I like to keep putting these up so peeps can see and get the heads up from any forumites in the know(which knocks me out). They claim to be clay tempered but I'm not so sure. So take a look and tell us if they are the cat's meow or just another black lump in the litter box.


Edit:  http://stores.ebay.com/LegendarySwor...QQftidZ2QQtZkm


Guess it would help if i put the link so you could follow it. The site is for Legendarysword.

----------


## Remy B

Save your money to buy some beers...
Happy new year!

----------


## Andrew Thornton

Beers? Listen here, if the drink is less than 80 proof, then you're not celebrating hard enough :Big Grin:

----------


## Jeff Larsen

I am leery about shops that tend to use stock photos for their products.  (Although they say it is actual photo, if you research them you will see same photos.)

Save your money and buy from a reputable manufacturer.

----------


## Remy B

Amen.

----------


## Timo Qvintus

Technically they should be reported as fakes since they sell obviously cast alloy fittings as "very unique and genuine Shakudo Katana fittings".. But check out that Crane-katana for laughs, that has to be the hardest acid-etch on a "folded" blade *EVER*  :EEK!:

----------


## Hong Yeung

HAHA, i saw that crane katana, Looks so etched might as well be brown.

Only thing i would consider buying from that store is their Tameshigiri target stand.
But I can make one myself cheaper...

----------


## michael wilson

looks like someone forgot to pee on the acid etch to nuetralise it as this blade is still oxidising :Big Grin: 

Its actually still got a reddish brown oxide stain still on the blade .

all these are available for less at topicool and a few red flags are terms like: battle ready , full tang and worst off all damascus ( shudders ) 

Ive seen more subtle hada on a chinese fake for 
99 cents plus $100 shipping  :Wink: 

more please

----------

